#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Exxon engineering guide

## Achmad Nur Eddin

Hi Guys,

Following are The Exxon Engineering Guide. The content of this guide is more about standard procedure for Instrument Installation at site. Good for young engineers.

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  3.55 MB



 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: See More: Exxon engineering guide

----------


## dnlbmo

*Danke schoen


*

----------


## AnandV

Thank u

----------


## MurphyZG

Thank You

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## stanw2766

Thank You

----------


## gepachir

Thanks

----------


## aldvergara

wuow. Tanks

----------


## sharmeen

thank you

----------


## Alex_9710278

I need Engineering Design UOP, Standard PIP, Thanks

----------


## naran77

Thank you Buddy

----------


## alaeddine618

TK U; it's very helpfull

----------


## jorge

Thanks Eddin

See More: Exxon engineering guide

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thank you. Kind regards

----------


## somucdm

thanks

----------


## senthilkumar

Thank u & its a great job

----------


## Cjotaromero

Muchas Gracias

----------


## TIGERBRONZE

Thanks

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thanks for sharing

----------


## zlith

thanks!!

----------


## sahuliocl

thanks

----------


## foxmaycm

Thank you. It is very useful for my skid projects.

----------


## sharmeen

thanx

----------


## Tutoosuman

thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

yes it is informative specially for initials

See More: Exxon engineering guide

----------


## joe3112

Thanks

----------


## bala5254

thank dude

----------


## drmanthou

Thanks for sharing

----------


## pinkerton

thanx u so much. It's so much help

----------


## mhuelva

thanks

----------


## mohammed83_20

thanks

----------


## al.r

thanks, it would be very helpful

----------


## tornado

thank you very much

----------


## moh555

thanks

----------


## sambun

thanks !

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing....

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Dear Ahmad,

Do you have the complete EXXON engineering guide as well as EXON field practice?
m.shahverdi@gmail.com


ThanksSee More: Exxon engineering guide

----------


## rnc

link is not working, can somebody please upload it??

----------


## aragorn

Please upload again.

----------


## rnc

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


check this link, it may help!!

----------


## reza fairuz zamani

there is expired link,,can u upload again...thanks

----------


## rnc

link is valid, try once more

----------


## reza fairuz zamani

can you rw-upload again,,link was broken,,syukron jazakalloh

----------


## wcbphx

Hi, can you please repost. The file is no longer on the server. Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

Exxon - Engineering Guide 1998-99.zip	  3.656 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## servindustriales gnc

Plis upload again not such

----------


## kampret06

suwun kang...!!

----------


## willyokere

Dear Ahmad,
Hi Achmad

Do you have the complete EXXON engineering guide as well as EXON field practice?
willy.okere@yahoo.co.uk
Thanks

----------


## cdq_hk

wah, yang ifile kok udah ga bisa didonlot lagi pak..?



could u please re-upload again..?

maturnuwun...See More: Exxon engineering guide

----------


## cdq_hk

sorry pak, double post, hehehe..

----------


## asadullah2000

the Link is dead can u pls upload it again

----------


## Niaz

link is dead now

----------


## penjualgas

please sent to me Exxon engineering guide
galih_elect_eng@yahoo.com

----------


## ostogradski

Link is DEAD. Can you please upload it again.  Thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

Post 45 is active...

Exxon - Engineering Guide 1998-99.zip	 3.656 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alfunso

terima kasih

----------


## faryad_oil

hi i am an engineer of oil in university 
I EXTEREMLY AND AWFUULLY NEED THE COMPARISON OF CMG & ECLIPSE 300 PERFORMANCES 
its my project subject in university and my graduation depend on it
please help me and put article and manuals of both and everything you have..
thank in advance for every help
ENGINEER_OIL2001@YAHOO.COM
you can send to my email

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## wcbphx

Thank you Nabilia, the others need to learn to read through the post....

----------


## tessios

thanks

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear friend,
ifile downloading is very difficult. kindly reload in 4shared.com or rapisahre,....please.
THANKS & REGARDS,


RSMYEGPET.See More: Exxon engineering guide

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear Friends,
Please tell me how to download from ifile.it site as all the time the token download says "no such file". oR ELSE PLEASE FRIENDS UPLOAD THE FILES IN RAPIDSHARE OR 4SHARED.COM.

THANKS & REGARDS,
RSMYEGPET.

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear Friends,
Please do not upload any file in ifile web site as it is not a free download one.
Kindly prefer to upload in 4shared or rapidshare as they are both free. and still mediafire web site is much better and easy to download.

Thanks & Regards,
rsmyegpet.

----------


## ssdkq

Dear Ahmad,

Highly appreciated if you could send me the complete EXXON engineering guide as well as EXON field practice. 
ssdkq@hotmail.com
Thanks 

Lynn

----------


## baharudin

Asslm achmad,

Could you send yo my email Baharu.april@gmail.com please?

Thanks
Maturnuhun

----------

